# 5Dsr for bird photography?



## AlanF (Dec 4, 2015)

I have asked about this earlier, but would like an update. Now that some of us have had the 5Dsr for a while, what are your opinions of it for bird photography? There are mixed messages on the net.


----------



## scyrene (Dec 4, 2015)

It is still my plan to get the 5Ds sometime, and bird photography will be a primary use. Are the mixed messages from people actually using it for that purpose?


----------



## AlanF (Dec 4, 2015)

Arthur Morris is raving about the 5Dsr on his blog - but he does have links to buy it! Other bird photographers are more sanguine.

The appeal to me is that it would have better resolution than the 7DII when cropped for distant birds, and for close ups would be significantly better when the bird fill the FF. Set against that, are the size of the files and the slower frame rate.

Also, I am wondering if the resolution advantage of not having a low pass filter would be lost when using a 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC. The native lens is sharp enough to take advantage of the sensor. But, the softness introduced by the TC might mean that the 5Dsr cropped is no better than the 7DII.


----------



## scyrene (Dec 4, 2015)

AlanF said:


> Arthur Morris is raving about the 5Dsr on his blog - but he does have links to buy it! Other bird photographers are more sanguine.
> 
> The appeal to me is that it would have better resolution than the 7DII when cropped for distant birds, and for close ups would be significantly better when the bird fill the FF. Set against that, are the size of the files and the slower frame rate.
> 
> Also, I am wondering if the resolution advantage of not having a low pass filter would be lost when using a 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC. The native lens is sharp enough to take advantage of the sensor. But, the softness introduced by the TC might mean that the 5Dsr cropped is no better than the 7DII.



Ah interesting! I'm comparing it to the 5D3, so the frame rate isn't a problem, barely any different. If you're doing BIF it would be a different matter, I guess. I want it for the extra cropping and as you say, better IQ (sharpness especially) on closer subjects. I prefer the 5Ds to the -r as I'd be worried about moiré on feathers - they do have a lot of closely-spaced parallel lines, don't you think?


----------



## Eldar (Dec 4, 2015)

I have shot birds quite a bit with my 5DSR. I also have 1DX, 5DIII and 7DII. The 1DX is my preferred camera when I need high fps and high(er) ISO. Compared to the 7DII, I find the IQ in general to be better with the 5DSR, when cropped to 7DII size. I must admit that I have not done very scientific 1:1 comparisons, so it is more a perception. I have to date not one single image where moiré has been visible. It it is there, it is so minor I have not noticed.

An advantage with the 7DII is that the AF points cover the entire viewer, which is great for BIF. But the truth is that, since I got the 5DSR, I have not used the 7DII once and the 5DIII is now in the hands of my son, because it was not used either. A 1DX/5DSR combo is fantastic and highly recommended. 

Below is one example of a BIF and a heavy crop


----------



## takesome1 (Dec 4, 2015)

AlanF said:


> The appeal to me is that it would have better resolution than the 7DII when cropped for distant birds,



But it doesn't except on paper. If you do the comparison in the real world use there isn't enough difference to matter. I carry both bodies in my bag and have checked this out several times.



AlanF said:


> and for close ups would be significantly better when the bird fill the FF.



This is true. The 5Ds R is much better. You run in to other issues like DOF and such because the bird is so close.



AlanF said:


> Set against that, are the size of the files and the slower frame rate.



The files are huge.
BIF the frame rate matters. Static birds much less so.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks for the replies so far.


----------



## MrToes (Dec 4, 2015)

AlanF said:


> I have asked about this earlier, but would like an update. Now that some of us have had the 5Dsr for a while, what are your opinions of it for bird photography? There are mixed messages on the net.



It works great for all fast moving subjects when the light is abundant! Edits well also in post!


----------



## Skatol (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi Alan, I got to spend some quality time with my 5DsR today and can say it is perfectly suitable for bird photography including BIF. Attached are some sample images. The first three are a short series. Faster FPS would have been desirable. These are also close to 1:1 crops. I'm hoping to get 18x12 prints out them, at a minimum 12x8. The last shot is the 8th from a series of 22. This is full width, only top and bottom cropped for composition. Some in the series were a tad soft due to F/7.1 and being so close. I have not noticed any moire issues. Hope this helps you in your decision making process.

Brent


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi Brent. 
That seems like a pretty good demonstration of the ability of the camera regarding bif photography. Fantastic series btw. 
Thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Skatol said:


> Hi Alan, I got to spend some quality time with my 5DsR today and can say it is perfectly suitable for bird photography including BIF. Attached are some sample images. The first three are a short series. Faster FPS would have been desirable. These are also close to 1:1 crops. I'm hoping to get 18x12 prints out them, at a minimum 12x8. The last shot is the 8th from a series of 22. This is full width, only top and bottom cropped for composition. Some in the series were a tad soft due to F/7.1 and being so close. I have not noticed any moire issues. Hope this helps you in your decision making process.
> 
> Brent


----------



## Skatol (Dec 7, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Brent.
> That seems like a pretty good demonstration of the ability of the camera regarding bif photography. Fantastic series btw.
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...


Thanks Graham


----------



## tron (Dec 7, 2015)

Dear AlanF, Eldar, skatol, etc.

You are kindly requested to not increase our G.A.S with interesting ideas and interesting pictures.

Thanks ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tron (Aug 31, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Arthur Morris is raving about the 5Dsr on his blog - but he does have links to buy it! Other bird photographers are more sanguine.
> 
> The appeal to me is that it would have better resolution than the 7DII when cropped for distant birds, and for close ups would be significantly better when the bird fill the FF. Set against that, are the size of the files and the slower frame rate.
> 
> Also, I am wondering if the resolution advantage of not having a low pass filter would be lost when using a 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC. The native lens is sharp enough to take advantage of the sensor. But, the softness introduced by the TC might mean that the 5Dsr cropped is no better than the 7DII.


Alan if we have to compare apples to apples the 7DII and the 5DsR have the same pixel density which means the same pixels/bird (some member had said pixels/duck which I like a lot ;D ).
So we have to compare them either without or with tc on both of them.
EDIT: I just saw it was a very old thread. Sorry for this!


----------

